# Music for opensource game strategy .



## paul (May 23, 2012)

First little intro / advert :

>>Welcome to OpenDungeons, an open source, real time strategy game sharing game elements with the Dungeon Keeper series and Evil Genius. Players build an underground dungeon which is inhabited by creatures. Players fight each other for control of the underground by indirectly commanding their creatures, directly casting spells in combat, and luring enemies into sinister traps. <<
http://opendungeons.sourceforge.net/
http://opendungeons.sourceforge.net/downloads.html

Opendungeons is under constant development from 2008, and probably the ONLY ONE of its genre ( GOD genre) under opensource license and permissive art content license, having new features each month , but it's probably the most non appreciated game as well. The development is slowed down due to lack of developers. <<

Now probably the game would use some dynamic composable music in future, but for now Iwould like to get some proposals for music themes/ pieces which would be under some permissable license ( the game status demands Creative Commons for now ) . I liked the kind of semi-classical music themes in HOMM3 which were for bad fractions  . Well there my knowledge of dungeon- like music ends, probably users of this forum could help.


----------

